# Suche Leute für Neuanfang



## philits (21. Januar 2009)

hallo liebe Community

ich würde ein paar nette leute suchen, die lust auf einen neustart, sprich mit neuen chars, haben.

also ich würde gerne heiler spielen. da würd ich sehr gerne schamane oder paladin spielen.

rasse und fraktion ist mir da nicht so wichtig, da ich aber bis jetzt ally gespielt habe, würd ich vl zu horde tendieren aber natürlich auch weiterhin allianz.

server können wir ja noch genau besprechen.

ich such halt nette leute mit denen das leveln spaß macht und die auch oft inis gehen.

also meldet euch hier oder per pm. würd mich freuen

PS: wenn sich genug leute finden kann man ja heute vl noch anfangen


----------



## Domalias (21. Januar 2009)

hiho bin auf dem server area 52 (ally)und spiel da ein druiden,da ich seit gestern wider internet in der neuen wohnung habe und fange auch mit einem neuen char an.Kannste dich ja melden,wenn du interesse hast.Einfach hier oder eine /pm hier in mein post fach.

Mfg Domalias


----------



## philits (21. Januar 2009)

ja da wär ich wohl dabei. weil area 52 is ja eh einer von den neueren.

also dann werd ich schaun das ich heute so um 17 Uhr on sein kann weil ich erst um 16 uhr heim komme vom arbeiten.

dann werd ich mir eine menschenpaladina machen. und geh dann gleich ins draeneigebiet, weil da gibts meiner meinung nach bessere belohnungen.

ingame werd ich philits heißen. wenn du da nicht kannst dann sag bescheid.


----------



## Axthammer (21. Januar 2009)

Weil mir so Rotzlangweilig ist können wir sofort anfangen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Welcher Server und welche Fraktion ist mir wurst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit:

Wir sind nun knapp 60accounts und werden immer mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Schön zu sehen wie viele lust haben mal wieder ganz neu anzufangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Server: Area52 (PvE)
Fraktion: Allianz
Gilde: Vengeance
Arsenallink: http://eu.wowarmory.com/guild-info.xml?r=A...ngeance&p=1
Ansprechpartner: Axthammer, Philits, Tualyos, Kalysha, Kiroamê oder Deichhexe
Ts²: vorhanden
Homepage: Playerhost.net/vengeance
Raidplaner: vorhanden
Gildenbank: in arbeit
Vorraussetzung: Level 1 Char, keinen Todesritter!


Ihr könnt den Char spielen wozu ihr lust habt aber er muss mit Level 1 anfangen sonst geht der Sinn des Projektes flöten, eure berufe könnt ihr ebenfalls frei wählen.
Aktivität sollte natürlich da sein, nicht dauerhaft aber so das man zusammen Leveln, Instanzen und später Raids machen kann
Haben noch dringenden bedarf an weiblichen Spielerinnen damit unsere Hexendame nicht so einsame ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


(dies ist eine ernste Gilde, keine verarschung!)


----------



## philits (21. Januar 2009)

ja wie gesagt ich kann erst ab sag ich mal frühestens 16:30 weil ich noch auf der arbeit bin.

server: Area 52
Allianz
Human Heildose


----------



## Axthammer (21. Januar 2009)

philits schrieb:


> ja wie gesagt ich kann erst ab sag ich mal frühestens 16:30 weil ich noch auf der arbeit bin.
> 
> server: Area 52
> Allianz
> Human Heildose




Ok, werd mir da mal nen Krieger erstellen. Gleicher Name wie Main in der Sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich liebe Krieger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## philits (21. Januar 2009)

ok dann wären wir ja eigentlich schon 4.

du als krieger
ich als heiler
Domalias als druide
Turalya als schurke


dann würde ja nur mehr einer fehlen für eine levelgrp. und gleich viele inis gehen wäre super.

wärst du dann tank axt oder eher dd ?


----------



## Axthammer (21. Januar 2009)

philits schrieb:


> ok dann wären wir ja eigentlich schon 4.
> 
> du als krieger
> ich als heiler
> ...




Hmm gute frage, ich geb später auf jeden fall den besseren dd ab da mehr erfahrung vorhanden ist^^
Kann aber auch Tank machen, vielleicht will auch Domalias Tanken.
Öhm, wo fangen wir dann an zu Questen? Macht erstmal jeder sein Startgebiet und treffen uns dann in Goldhain oder wie hast du dir das dann vorgestellt?

Edit: Berufe -> Bergbau und Schmied dann


----------



## philits (21. Januar 2009)

hmm da bin ich derzeit noch am überlegen. ist aber denk ich mal besser so.

also ich persönlich tendiere zum draeneistartgebiet da es da sehr gute belohnungen gibt meiner meinung nach.

ich bin aber auch für alles offen und da kommen wir ja alle schnell hin.


----------



## Axthammer (21. Januar 2009)

Bin eher fürs Zwerg- oder Menschenstartgebiet, aber sehn wir ja dann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich mach mal die ersten Quests hier und mach mich dann auf nach SW

Edit: den ersten Jägerfarmbot hab ich schonmal ausgemacht lol, rennt immer im kreis hier xD (vermutung das es einer ist)


----------



## Ginkohan (21. Januar 2009)

Kleiner Hinweis, Area 52 hat weil der Server so neu ist zwar gravierende Vorteile aber auch starke Nachteile:

Man findet zwar gut dds aber ob die Leute spielen können ist eine andere Frage.
Die named Mobs dort sind so gut wie dauertot. je nachdem wie schnell ihr seit könntet ihr noch die Main-Level-Gruppe dort einholen und dann ist es in Aezeroth wie auf älteren Servern in der Anfangszeit von WotLK.

Mit Gilden sieht es dort auch eher naja...düster aus.
War kurze Zeit mit meinem Main dort und hab ein paar Dinge mitbekommen die ich ungern hier breittreten will.
Ansich empfehle ich den Server nicht unbedingt da viele Leute einem mit großer Unfreundlichkeit begegnen.


----------



## philits (21. Januar 2009)

ok mittlerweile ist die gruppe auch schon voll

besteht aus

Philits :           Paladin
Axthammer:   Krieger
Domalias:      Druide
Turalya:        Schurke
Selka:           Hexenmeister

Onlinetreffpunkt ist dann 16:45 heute. schreibt mich dann einfach alle an und dann inv ich euch in eine gruppe.

Turalya kommt dann etwas später.

dann können wir ja weiteres gleich ingame neben dem questen klären.


----------



## Kirolamê (21. Januar 2009)

hi leute ...ich würde auch gerne mal nen neuen char anfangen--mit netten leuten und so würde gerne nen schamanen spielen mir egal ob heiler oder dd ich könnt wohl beides spielen - dürft ich noch bei euch mitmachen?


----------



## Kirolamê (21. Januar 2009)

ah ihr seid grade voll geworden schade...


----------



## Axthammer (21. Januar 2009)

Ginkohan schrieb:


> War kurze Zeit mit meinem Main dort und hab ein paar Dinge mitbekommen die ich ungern hier breittreten will.



Erzähl, macht mich neugierig^^




Ginkohan schrieb:


> Ansich empfehle ich den Server nicht unbedingt da viele Leute einem mit großer Unfreundlichkeit begegnen.



Bin ich von Kargath gewöhnt, ist glaub ich der größte Flameserver weit und breit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Weiß mich dementsprechend zu wehren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Und mit Gilde ist auch egal, machen wir unsere eigene aus erfahrenen Spielern.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Kirolamê: falls wir selbst ne Gilde machen ist das kein Problem würd ich mal sagen


----------



## philits (21. Januar 2009)

ja wäre natürlich auch eine überlegung wert mit lvl 10 gleich eine gilde aufmachen und dann die die mitspielen wollen inviten. dann könnten wir immer gildeninterne quest- bzw. inzenruns machen.


----------



## turalya (21. Januar 2009)

Ich kann vl immer wieder reinschaun
Sitz aber in da schule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also oefters afk


----------



## Axthammer (21. Januar 2009)

philits schrieb:


> ja wäre natürlich auch eine überlegung wert mit lvl 10 gleich eine gilde aufmachen und dann die die mitspielen wollen inviten. dann könnten wir immer gildeninterne quest- bzw. inzenruns machen.




Jo, so mein ich das ^^

Nette Leute gibt es doch, mir hilft grad n 80. bei den anfangsquets^^


----------



## Da_Dudu (21. Januar 2009)

heyho würde mich gerne anschließen wenn es noch platz hat


----------



## Kirolamê (21. Januar 2009)

jo weil irgendwann wirds ewige raiden und nur eq farmen mi meinem 80 er hunter(Kirolamê realm: die aldor) bissel langweilig


----------



## philits (21. Januar 2009)

also axt. da du eh grad mit 80er spielst, dann hau ihn gleich an um ein paar gold und gründ dann gleich die gilde. dann können wir da gleich durchstarten.


----------



## turalya (21. Januar 2009)

patchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kirolamê (21. Januar 2009)

also ich erstell mir auf area52 gleich einfach ma nen schamanen wer aus diesem forum kontakt aufnehmen möchte mit mir schreibt bitte Kirolamê an (falls der name nicht geht .....heiße ich Kîrô


----------



## Axthammer (21. Januar 2009)

Kirolamê schrieb:


> jo weil irgendwann wirds ewige raiden und nur eq farmen mi meinem 80 er hunter(Kirolamê realm: die aldor) bissel langweilig



Geht mir auch so^^

Edit: misst er drückt kein g ab^^


----------



## turalya (21. Januar 2009)

Wie nennen wir die gilde?


----------



## Da_Dudu (21. Januar 2009)

Könnt ihr mich dann laden heiße Myssio und bin ingame Gnom Magier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## philits (21. Januar 2009)

turalya schrieb:


> Wie nennen wir die gilde?



schaun wir mal wenns soweit ist. 

zieht mir aber nicht davon mit dem leveln. als heiler levelt sichs nicht so schnell ^^


----------



## Axthammer (21. Januar 2009)

Da_Dudu schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mich dann laden heiße Myssio und bin ingame Gnom Magier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich würd sagen, alle die bock haben und auch lust dazu das auf dauer zu machen sollen mich oder philits ingame dann um 17uhr anschreiben für fl
gilde kommt dann sobalt g vorhanden ist hinzu

und bitte nur die leute mitmachen die auch lust dazuhaben


----------



## Kirolamê (21. Januar 2009)

philits willst du heiler spielen? ich hatte auch die idee heilschamane zu spielen aber ich kann alles spielen mit meinen 2 jahren spielerfahrung^^


----------



## philits (21. Januar 2009)

also ich will auf jeden fall heiler spielen. weils für mich neu ist. und ichs auch sehr interessant finde. ich überlege nur ob palaheal oder schamiheal ^^


----------



## turalya (21. Januar 2009)

Ich bin jetz mal drin is denn schon wer da der verwaltet?


----------



## Axthammer (21. Januar 2009)

turalya schrieb:


> Ich bin jetz mal drin is denn schon wer da der verwaltet?




Jo ich und Kirolamê sind da


----------



## Kirolamê (21. Januar 2009)

also philits nimm pala^^ schamane spiel ich scho^^^ ne is egal spiel was du willst mach was dir mehr spaß macht


----------



## philits (21. Januar 2009)

ja dann spiel ich pala. ist zwar kein guter grp heiler, aber dafür haben wir ja dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



vl können wir ja raidgilde aufbauen irgendwie.


----------



## turalya (21. Januar 2009)

Erst mal lvln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Axthammer (21. Januar 2009)

philits schrieb:


> vl können wir ja raidgilde aufbauen irgendwie.




Hoggerraid JUHU xD


----------



## CoHanni (21. Januar 2009)

jop, ich würd auch mit machen, und zwar einen melee schami, weil ich schon lange keinen mehr gespielt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und außerdem ist das mein main server wo ich seit anfang an spiele und deshalb erst recht gerne dabei wäre.

falls kein platz mehr ist, könnt ihr ja Memoru anwpsern falls ihr hilfe braucht etc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## philits (21. Januar 2009)

CoHanni schrieb:


> jop, ich würd auch mit machen, und zwar einen melee schami, weil ich schon lange keinen mehr gespielt habe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ui sehr gut dann haben wir ja schon mal gold ;=)


----------



## Kirolamê (21. Januar 2009)

aye raidgilde.. das wird für mich bissel schwer hab auf die aldor schon ne raidgilde und da ist auch mein main char und mi den leuten will ich auch richtig was erreichen also ma schaun wie dann zeit für hier ist.. und joa ma schaun ob ich heiler oder ele oder verstärker schami spiele... ich hab mich noch net festgelegt


----------



## Axthammer (21. Januar 2009)

Philits, du solltst meiner meinung nach Gildenmeister werden weils ja deine Idee war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und der rest Offi wo sich nun am anfang mit anschließt^^

Denke mal das es keine volle Raidgilde wird, da jeder ja noch sein Main hat


----------



## philits (21. Januar 2009)

joa sehn wir ja dann. ich bin erstmal weg. wir sehn uns dann so 17 uhr ingame


----------



## Axthammer (21. Januar 2009)

philits schrieb:


> joa sehn wir ja dann. ich bin erstmal weg. wir sehn uns dann so 17 uhr ingame




Alles klar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soulcrusader (21. Januar 2009)

Hi,
würdet ihr auch noch eine Priesterin nehmen?


----------



## CoHanni (21. Januar 2009)

also in 5er gruppen werden wir nicht imemr spielen können, da wir ja weit mehr als 5 leute sind^^
bin so ca um 18:15 mit memoru online, mal schauen wie ich dann bei euch mitmischen werde 


könntet ihr mir vielleicht per pn schreiben wir ihr in game heißt?


----------



## Axthammer (21. Januar 2009)

Soulcrusader schrieb:


> Hi,
> würdet ihr auch noch eine Priesterin nehmen?




Wir nehmen alles da Gilde in planung ist. Schreib mich einfach Ingame an, dann setz ich dich auf Fl  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Raziel_ (21. Januar 2009)

Ich kann zwar immer erst am Abend, würde aber auch mal Allianz spielen... Werd heute Abend so um 19:30 Uhr oder so nen Char erstellen.

Was wird denn noch an Klassen gebraucht? Ich bin recht flexibel was das betrifft. Was benötigt wird, kriegt man auch.

Bitte gebt ne Klasse vor (Phil oder Axthammer) die für die Gilde noch von Vorteil wären.


----------



## Axthammer (21. Januar 2009)

_Raziel_ schrieb:


> Ich kann zwar immer erst am Abend, würde aber auch mal Allianz spielen... Werd heute Abend so um 19:30 Uhr oder so nen Char erstellen.
> 
> Was wird denn noch an Klassen gebraucht? Ich bin recht flexibel was das betrifft. Was benötigt wird, kriegt man auch.
> 
> Bitte gebt ne Klasse vor (Phil oder Axthammer) die für die Gilde noch von Vorteil wären.




Hmm... spiel was dir spaß macht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asessino (21. Januar 2009)

wenn ihr alle lust habt wir habe vor ein paar tagen ne gilde auf area52 gestartet und könne alle hilfe gebrauchen die wir bekommen können ! :-) 
Die Gilde besteht leider erst mit ca.20 chars und sind alles wiedereisteiger oder anfänger so im lvl bereich von 10-30 ! Und ein 72 dass is mein Dk denn ich zurzeit spiele  !! Allso wenn ihr interesse habt wispert mich heute mal unter Helifex oder Tuppsi an bin so ab 18 uhr on !! 

Mfg Helifex


----------



## ghulnar (21. Januar 2009)

da ich eigentl aus dem wotlk content nix merh brach und mal die allylandschaft betrachten will würd ich mir heute abend n mage oder pala machen und irgend obengenannten mal anflüstern der die kontrolle der menschen hat^^


----------



## Domalias (21. Januar 2009)

Hiho alle zusammen !!!

Dann werd ich euch mal versuchen zu adden.Freu mich auf die grp.Bis nacher dann.

MFG Domalias


----------



## CoHanni (21. Januar 2009)

jo, also das ist mal fix ich hät auch noch etliche twinks mit denen ich einsteigen könnte, sind allerdings so lvl 20 herum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




naja man sieht sich später im game 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Axthammer (21. Januar 2009)

Asessino schrieb:


> wenn ihr alle lust habt wir habe vor ein paar tagen ne gilde auf area52 gestartet und könne alle hilfe gebrauchen die wir bekommen können ! :-)
> Die Gilde besteht leider erst mit ca.20 chars und sind alles wiedereisteiger oder anfänger so im lvl bereich von 10-30 ! Und ein 72 dass is mein Dk denn ich zurzeit spiele  !! Allso wenn ihr interesse habt wispert mich heute mal unter Helifex oder Tuppsi an bin so ab 18 uhr on !!
> 
> Mfg Helifex




Dazu kann ich noch nichts sagen, ma schaun. Weil hier sind viele für dafür das man alles neu anfängt, auch Gold farmen für Gilde zB^^


----------



## Sumai (21. Januar 2009)

Werd mich euch auch anschließen. Hab aber nicht viel Zeit im Moment also man sieht sich auf Area52.


----------



## Asessino (21. Januar 2009)

Axthammer schrieb:


> Dazu kann ich noch nichts sagen, ma schaun. Weil hier sind viele für dafür das man alles neu anfängt, auch Gold farmen für Gilde zB^^




Du kein problem war ja nur ein angebot :-) ! Mein Angebot steht wer lust hat soll ich melden wer nicht der halt net !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich wünsche euch auf jeden fall viel glück bei eurem vorhaben und wenn ihr mal hilfe beim Questen oder so braucht und ich habe zeit flüstert mich einfach an ! 

MFG Helifex


----------



## Avane x.X (21. Januar 2009)

turalya schrieb:


> Ich kann vl immer wieder reinschaun
> Sitz aber in da schule
> 
> 
> ...




bist mein Held...


----------



## Domalias (21. Januar 2009)

junge junge junge deswird ja richtig voll hier.Freu.grins.


----------



## Axthammer (21. Januar 2009)

Asessino schrieb:


> Du kein problem war ja nur ein angebot :-) ! Mein Angebot steht wer lust hat soll ich melden wer nicht der halt net !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Das Angebot gildet auch andersrum =D


----------



## Domalias (21. Januar 2009)

Hehe axthammer lach flash


----------



## Axthammer (21. Januar 2009)

Domalias schrieb:


> Hehe axthammer lach flash







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asessino (21. Januar 2009)

Axthammer schrieb:


> Das Angebot gildet auch andersrum =D



der war gut !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skîpper (21. Januar 2009)

Na da werd ich doch auch ma vorbeischauen und mich anschließen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## citybreaker (21. Januar 2009)

Huhu würde auch gern mit machen. Könnte mir vorstellen, nen Hexenmeister zu spielen.
Kann noch mal jmd. zusammenfassen wo und wann das große treffen beginnt?


----------



## Axthammer (21. Januar 2009)

MIST Doppelpost xD


----------



## Axthammer (21. Januar 2009)

citybreaker schrieb:


> Huhu würde auch gern mit machen. Könnte mir vorstellen, nen Hexenmeister zu spielen.
> Kann noch mal jmd. zusammenfassen wo und wann das große treffen beginnt?



ca 17Uhr auf Area52, Allianz
Mich einfach anschreiben, setz euch dann auf Fl.
Vielleicht steht bis dahin auch schon die Gilde, bin grade am farmen fürs Gold^^
Gequestet wird warscheinlich mit mehreren 5er Gruppen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skîpper (21. Januar 2009)

Wie siehtsn aus mit download time vom patch? Und die stabilität von area52, hab ja heute schon einiges gelesen dass vieles nich richtig laufen soll....


----------



## Axthammer (21. Januar 2009)

Skîpper schrieb:


> Wie siehtsn aus mit download time vom patch? Und die stabilität von area52, hab ja heute schon einiges gelesen dass vieles nich richtig laufen soll....



Hatte mit Download absolut keine Probleme, geht recht fix und der Server ist stabiel. Zumindest kann ich keine probleme feststellen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skîpper (21. Januar 2009)

Das hört man gern ^^
Dann bis in ca. 45 min. ingame  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## philits (21. Januar 2009)

also entweder mich ingame, Philits, oder Axthammer anschreiben dann wird mal weitergesehen. ich persönlich bin um 17 uhr on also tschau


----------



## CoHanni (21. Januar 2009)

ich werd um 18:15 bei euch auftauchen, und nen schami oder vielleicht auch hexer spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinured93 (21. Januar 2009)

Falls noch Platz sein sollte würde ich mich gerne anschließen und zwar mit einem Zwergen Pala, melde mich dann bei Axthammer


----------



## Shadow_of_Mystera (21. Januar 2009)

habe mit interesse den thread anfang gelesen, aber aus zeitgründen hab ich mal die anderen seiten überflogen...

könnte mal wer eine kurze auflistung mit den rassen / klassen machen?
vllt kann ich mich ja dazu entschliessen bei euch einzusteigen, je nach klasse die fehlt ^^

lg shadow


----------



## Axthammer (21. Januar 2009)

Shadow_of_Mystera schrieb:


> habe mit interesse den thread anfang gelesen, aber aus zeitgründen hab ich mal die anderen seiten überflogen...
> 
> könnte mal wer eine kurze auflistung mit den rassen / klassen machen?
> vllt kann ich mich ja dazu entschliessen bei euch einzusteigen, je nach klasse die fehlt ^^
> ...




Ich sag mal, mach dir nen Tank oder n Heiler da dds wieder zur mehrheit zählt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadow_of_Mystera (21. Januar 2009)

Axthammer schrieb:


> Ich sag mal, mach dir nen Tank oder n Heiler da dds wieder zur mehrheit zählt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tank: prot pala erfahrung ^^
Heiler: mag keine heiltanten ^^

jo mal sehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



entweder kann ich mich zum pala oder warri überreden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fungo (21. Januar 2009)

Hi,

würde mich gerne anschließen. Klasse ist noch unklar, wenn ihr eine bestimmte Klasse braucht einfach sagen. 
Kann sein dass ich ein wenig später komme.


----------



## secondbeforone (21. Januar 2009)

huhu echt super bin auch dabei kann aber erst so gegen 22:00 heute erstelle mir jetzt schon mal einen chara^^

hoffe ist noch jemand on heute abend. 

werde wo tank oder healer machen

schreibe dann noch wie ich ingame heiße 
mfg


----------



## Axthammer (21. Januar 2009)

secondbeforone schrieb:


> huhu echt super bin auch dabei kann aber erst so gegen 22:00 heute erstelle mir jetzt schon mal einen chara^^
> 
> hoffe ist noch jemand on heute abend.
> 
> ...




Schreib mich einfach an, werd die meiste Zeit auf dem Server on sein


----------



## Gafro (21. Januar 2009)

Tach zusammen! 

Bin gerade über diesen Thread gestolpert.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Würde mich euch auch gerne anschliessen, falls ihr einen Neuling gebrauchen könnt! Hab zwar schon ein bischen gespielt, allerdings beschränkte sich das bis jetzt eigentlich nur aufs Questen, mit Instanzen etc. hab ich also relativ wenig Erfahrung!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


MfG,

Gafro


----------



## Axthammer (21. Januar 2009)

Gafro schrieb:


> Tach zusammen!
> 
> Bin gerade über diesen Thread gestolpert.
> 
> ...




Kannst gerne mitmachen, schreib mich Ingame an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadow_of_Mystera (21. Januar 2009)

secondbeforone schrieb:


> huhu echt super bin auch dabei kann aber erst so gegen 22:00 heute erstelle mir jetzt schon mal einen chara^^
> 
> hoffe ist noch jemand on heute abend.
> 
> ...



tank?
hehe, am ende herrscht tanküberschuss ^^

hast dich schon entschieden ob warri, dudu oder pala?
*neugier*


----------



## youngceaser (21. Januar 2009)

philits schrieb:


> PS: wenn sich genug leute finden kann man ja heute vl noch anfangen


bei weniger leuten nicht heute? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## youngceaser (21. Januar 2009)

Shadow_of_Mystera schrieb:


> tank?
> hehe, am ende herrscht tanküberschuss ^^
> 
> hast dich schon entschieden ob warri, dudu oder pala?
> *neugier*


dk nicht vergessen


----------



## Axthammer (21. Januar 2009)

Shadow_of_Mystera schrieb:


> tank?
> hehe, am ende herrscht tanküberschuss ^^
> 
> hast dich schon entschieden ob warri, dudu oder pala?
> *neugier*




das überlasse ich ganz dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Axthammer (21. Januar 2009)

youngceaser schrieb:


> dk nicht vergessen




nein kein dk, soll ein kompletter neuanfang ab lvl 1 werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadow_of_Mystera (21. Januar 2009)

Axthammer schrieb:


> das überlasse ich ganz dir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jo klar isset meine entscheidung ^^

aber wäre cool zu wissen, da man sich tankmässig dann ergänzen kann

warri / dudu
warri / pala
Pala / dudu 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



du verschtehen? ^^


----------



## Axthammer (21. Januar 2009)

Shadow_of_Mystera schrieb:


> jo klar isset meine entscheidung ^^
> 
> aber wäre cool zu wissen, da man sich tankmässig dann ergänzen kann
> 
> ...




mach pala xD


----------



## bliblubb (21. Januar 2009)

würde mich auch interressieren mit zu machen =)
also falls einer ausfällt bzw nicht mitmache wäre sehr gerne dabei =) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niesehiese (21. Januar 2009)

Jo ich würde auch sehr gern mit machen nur i.wie kann ich nicht einloggen da steht die ganze zeit " Verbindung wird aufgebaut" mehr net -.- kack patch


----------



## Shadow_of_Mystera (21. Januar 2009)

Axthammer schrieb:


> mach pala xD



noch n pala tank ^^

ich liebe ja die prots....PROT FTW und so ^^

na mal schaun.....

werd euch eh alle überraschen und dann spiel ich nen gnomen succu xD *lach*


----------



## Allysekos (21. Januar 2009)

Ich mache nen Mage 100%


----------



## Axthammer (21. Januar 2009)

bliblubb schrieb:


> würde mich auch interressieren mit zu machen =)
> also falls einer ausfällt bzw nicht mitmache wäre sehr gerne dabei =)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




du kannst gerne kommen, Gilde steht in wenigen Minuten^^


----------



## Shadow_of_Mystera (21. Januar 2009)

Axthammer schrieb:


> du kannst gerne kommen, Gilde steht in wenigen Minuten^^



mensch ihr rast ja förmlich aufm server ey ^^

hoffe ich mag da als casual mithalten :$


----------



## Allysekos (21. Januar 2009)

nenne mich nenne mich äh,ich denke Rulfurion^^


----------



## Axthammer (21. Januar 2009)

Shadow_of_Mystera schrieb:


> mensch ihr rast ja förmlich aufm server ey ^^
> 
> hoffe ich mag da als casual mithalten :$



Wir starten in wenigen Minuten auch unseren ersten 25naxx raid xD


----------



## Shadow_of_Mystera (21. Januar 2009)

Axthammer schrieb:


> Wir starten in wenigen Minuten auch unseren ersten 25naxx raid xD



passe ^^

ihr seid mir einfach zu imba, roxxor, etc flame wayne und so ^^

xD

level 5 25er naxx raid *lach*
stellt euch das mal vor ^^
mit weisser bzw grauer rüssi *chch*


----------



## Axthammer (21. Januar 2009)

Shadow_of_Mystera schrieb:


> passe ^^
> 
> ihr seid mir einfach zu imba, roxxor, etc flame wayne und so ^^
> 
> ...




Das warn Scherz xD


----------



## Axthammer (21. Januar 2009)

So, unsere Gilde steht!

Wer nun noch lust hast sich anzuschließen, wie sind auf dem Server Area52 Allianz
Im moment 21 Leute mit Raschem zuwachs  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Alter ist eigendlich egal, hauptsache soziales verhalten ist vorhanden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ob Männlein oder Weiblein ist auch egal, allerdings gehen dann Bilder 
und Handynummer von den Damen an mich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  *lach*



Ingame einfach mich, Philits, Kiroamê oder Turalyos anschreiben


----------



## youngceaser (21. Januar 2009)

Axthammer schrieb:


> nein kein dk, soll ein kompletter neuanfang ab lvl 1 werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


dann muss halt gewartet werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davidor (21. Januar 2009)

Playerhost.net/vengeance

Ist das Forum des Projekts. Wenn ihr beitreten wollt,niemand im Spiel gerade erreichbar ist,versucht es hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davidor (21. Januar 2009)

/push


----------



## alokk (21. Januar 2009)

hm... ich bin noch am überlegen, bei euch anzufangen... Ich spiel eigentlich ally, wollte etz aber wieder mal Horde zockn...

Ich werds mir nochma überlegen und mich dann vllt. ingame auf dem Server melden =)


----------



## Davidor (21. Januar 2009)

alokk schrieb:


> hm... ich bin noch am überlegen, bei euch anzufangen... Ich spiel eigentlich ally, wollte etz aber wieder mal Horde zockn...
> 
> Ich werds mir nochma überlegen und mich dann vllt. ingame auf dem Server melden =)



Gern,Ansprechpartner ingame sind Axthammer,Philits und Kalysha


----------



## Davidor (21. Januar 2009)

und nochmal /push 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Axthammer (21. Januar 2009)

Davidor schrieb:


> und nochmal /push
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



stell mal n Kasten Bier rein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ichtot71 (21. Januar 2009)

Naja werd vll auch mal reinschnuepper nbei euch vll fnag ich noch nen twink na mal sehen. ^^ 
Klasse bin ich mir noch nicht sicher aber nen dd was habt ihr denn noch nicht werd mich danach richten (keinen shamy) kann ansonsten alles zocken
Mfg Ichtot (werd mich auch da so nenen)


----------



## Axthammer (21. Januar 2009)

/push


----------



## Kilomoana (21. Januar 2009)

wäre auch zu haben


----------



## Axthammer (21. Januar 2009)

Kilomoana schrieb:


> wäre auch zu haben




Dann schreib mich Ingame an


----------



## monthy (21. Januar 2009)

Würde auch mal vorbei schauen. Allerdings bin ich durch Abendschule und Freundin ( geht immer vor) eingeschränkt. Ah fast vergessen. Arbeiten gehe ich ja auch noch Oo^^

Also kein dauerzocker. 

Werde einen Priester erstellen. Rasse Zwerg.

Name: Gustafson

Mfg

monthy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wuschel21 (21. Januar 2009)

i mach mir auch mal einen 

Zwerg-Jäger -Moonbladê


----------



## Tony B. (21. Januar 2009)

Argh würde auch gerne mittmachen habe aber zur zeit keinen WoW acc Aktiv -.- ... toll jetzt bin ich am überlegen acc aktivieren oder net ....  och man


----------



## Axthammer (21. Januar 2009)

So kleines Update,

sind nun über 35 Leute und weiter am wachsen...
Ts ist vorhanden
Homepage und Raidplaner ebenfalls
an der Gildenbank wird gearbeitet


Wer sich uns noch anschließen will/mag schreibt mir, Philits, Tualyos, Kalysha oder Kiroamê Ingame einfach.
Oder falls keiner von uns online ist bewerbt euch auf unser Hp: Playerhost.net/vengeance

Einzige Bedingung ist mit einem lvl1 Char anzufangen, *keinen* Dk  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und natürlich aktivität nicht dauer aber etwas, damit man auch zusammen lvln, Instazen und Raids machen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




(dies ist eine ernste Gilde, keine verarschung!)


----------



## Tony B. (21. Januar 2009)

Axthammer schrieb:


> So kleines Update,
> 
> sind nun über 35 Leute und weiter am wachsen...
> Ts ist vorhanden
> ...



Oha wird immer schmackhafter für mich..


----------



## TommyPV (21. Januar 2009)

Hallo,



philits schrieb:


> ich würde ein paar nette leute suchen, die lust auf einen neustart, sprich mit neuen chars, hab



Soetwas suche ich auch scoin länger, alle 0 Chars auf Server, alle LvL1 auf Server !
Start komplett 0 bei diesem Server, Rasse wäre mir auch egal, obwohl ich Horde,
rein aussehen ect., nicht mag !
Ansonsten wäre ich dabei !


----------



## Axthammer (21. Januar 2009)

Tony schrieb:


> Oha wird immer schmackhafter für mich..




Dann komm einfach xD


----------



## Tony B. (21. Januar 2009)

Axthammer schrieb:


> Dann komm einfach xD



Habe nur grad keinen Aktiven acc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Axthammer (21. Januar 2009)

So kleines Update,

Server: Area52
Fraktion: Allianz

sind nun über 35 Leute und weiter am wachsen...
Ts ist vorhanden
Homepage und Raidplaner ebenfalls
an der Gildenbank wird gearbeitet


Wer sich uns noch anschließen will/mag schreibt mir, Philits, Tualyos, Kalysha oder Kiroamê Ingame einfach.
Oder falls keiner von uns online ist bewerbt euch auf unser Hp: Playerhost.net/vengeance

Einzige Bedingung ist mit einem lvl1 Char anzufangen, *keinen* Dk  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und natürlich aktivität nicht dauer aber etwas, damit man auch zusammen lvln, Instazen und Raids machen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




(dies ist eine ernste Gilde, keine verarschung!)


----------



## Axthammer (21. Januar 2009)

Tony schrieb:


> Habe nur grad keinen Aktiven acc
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




dann mach ihn aktive  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yorki88 (21. Januar 2009)

Ich würd auch mitmachen.

Aber nur wenn jmd von euch intresse höätte aufm server "dethecus horde" zuspielen

wieso dort? weil ich dort zwei 70iger hab und ein 80iger.


----------



## Axthammer (21. Januar 2009)

yorki88 schrieb:


> Ich würd auch mitmachen.
> 
> Aber nur wenn jmd von euch intresse höätte aufm server "dethecus horde" zuspielen
> 
> wieso dort? weil ich dort zwei 70iger hab und ein 80iger.




Sorry, aber das ist nicht der Sinn dieser sache  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das ist ein komplett neuer anfang, mit allem farmen usw. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tony B. (21. Januar 2009)

Axthammer schrieb:


> dann mach ihn aktive
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mmhh ach überredet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wie heißt den dein char wegen whisp ? [kann aber nen moment dauern]


----------



## Axthammer (21. Januar 2009)

Tony schrieb:


> mmhh ach überredet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wie in Sig


----------



## yorki88 (21. Januar 2009)

AH!

jo dachte nur ^^ so als absicherung ^^ weil jo das n pvp server ist .)


----------



## Tony B. (21. Januar 2009)

Axthammer schrieb:


> Wie in Sig


 
Ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oh man ihr könnt euch glücklich schätzen ihr habt mich nach 3 monaten Pause wieder zu WoW gebracht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



.... Patche grade


----------



## Saucoireion (21. Januar 2009)

So ich meld mich dann auch mal ingame an^^ 
ich level zur zeit mit nem kumpel (haben auch neu angefangen... toll wir haben grad vor 3 tagen angefangen und uns hier im forum gemeldet, aber keiner wollte -.-).

aber immer wenn er nich on is, werd ich wohl zu euch kommen.

gruß


----------



## Axthammer (21. Januar 2009)

/update

Server: Area52
Fraktion: Allianz

sind nun über 35 Leute und weiter am wachsen...
Ts ist vorhanden
Homepage und Raidplaner ebenfalls
an der Gildenbank wird gearbeitet


Wer sich uns noch anschließen will/mag schreibt mich, Philits, Tualyos, Kalysha oder Kiroamê Ingame einfach.
Oder falls keiner von uns online ist bewerbt euch auf unser Hp: Playerhost.net/vengeance

Einzige Bedingung ist mit einem lvl1 Char anzufangen, *keinen* Dk  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ansonsten spielt was euch spaß macht und natürlich aktivität nicht dauer aber etwas, damit man auch zusammen lvln, Instazen und Raids machen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




(dies ist eine ernste Gilde, keine verarschung!)


----------



## Cruzes (21. Januar 2009)

Nabend,
würde evtl auch noch mitmachen. Was wird denn noch so gebraucht?
Im mom spiele ich nen Mage auf MugThol ... 

mfg


----------



## Axthammer (21. Januar 2009)

Cruzes schrieb:


> Nabend,
> würde evtl auch noch mitmachen. Was wird denn noch so gebraucht?
> Im mom spiele ich nen Mage auf MugThol ...
> 
> mfg




Spiel zu was du lust hast  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gdogg (21. Januar 2009)

gibt es euch noch? 

gildenname und so?


----------



## Axthammer (21. Januar 2009)

gdogg schrieb:


> gibt es euch noch?
> 
> gildenname und so?



Natürlich gibt es uns noch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gdogg (21. Januar 2009)

Axthammer schrieb:


> Natürlich gibt es uns noch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



gut also muss ich mich an axthammer auf area 52 wenden kk xD


----------



## Axthammer (21. Januar 2009)

gdogg schrieb:


> gut also muss ich mich an axthammer auf area 52 wenden kk xD



Jop, wie oben beschrieben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Talanthá (22. Januar 2009)

Was wird denn noch gebraucht?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und wie hoch seid ihr denn schon vom level her? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Axthammer (22. Januar 2009)

Talanthá schrieb:


> Was wird denn noch gebraucht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Spiel was du magst, höchste sind 11
Allerdings bin ich grade Horde haun mit Main, musst dich also gedulden


----------



## Talanthá (22. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Muss mich erstmal für eine Klasse entscheiden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maxpowerrle (22. Januar 2009)

Hab mir einen Dranei schami erstellt würde gerne mitmachen hört sich toll an!!

bin eh grad drin heisse Tommyknocker


----------



## maxxscho (22. Januar 2009)

Ich würde auch mitmachen.
Hab grad nen neuen Char begonnen.
Nachtelf - Jäger
Name: SicBoy

Bin aber erst morgen abend on. Meld mich dann mal.

Wär toll, wenn ich mitkönnte.


----------



## gdogg (22. Januar 2009)

Axthammer schrieb:


> /update
> 
> Server: Area52
> Fraktion: Allianz



ehhhh *würg* is ja allianz -.- suche horden gilde will endlich von alli weg xD


----------



## Axthammer (22. Januar 2009)

gdogg schrieb:


> ehhhh *würg* is ja allianz -.- suche horden gilde will endlich von alli weg xD




Verräter! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wertzû (22. Januar 2009)

Axthammer schrieb:


> Philits, du solltst meiner meinung nach Gildenmeister werden weils ja deine Idee war
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




 GLUBSCHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## Axthammer (22. Januar 2009)

wertzû schrieb:


> GLUBSCHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII




 ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Zirâ- (22. Januar 2009)

Axthammer schrieb:


> ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Er/Sie/Es redet von deinem AVA: D


----------



## wertzû (22. Januar 2009)

hetteste vor 3 tagen was gesagt -.- nun is mein dudu zu hoch wohl^^ momentan 25


----------



## philits (22. Januar 2009)

also wies aussieht wird ja die gilde doch größer als wir dachten ^^

bin aber recht froh darüber, da man dann ja sicher immer wen für inis und so findet.

naja ich bin dann wieder so um 17 uhr online also könnt ihr euch dann bei Philits melden.

unser forum steht ja auch schon: playerhost.net/vengeance


----------



## Shadow_of_Mystera (22. Januar 2009)

hallo

also interesse besteht meinerseits immernoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


vllt kann ich auch noch meine süsse dazu überreden bei euch einzusteigen

leider hatte ich gestern abend keine gelegenheit, bei euch reinzuschauen.
und heute, heute ist raidtag mit meinem main ^^

also sobald ich zeit hab, rush ich mal bei euch vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



könnt ich vllt (hier oder per PM) ne übersicht der klassen haben? werde dann irgendwas nützliches erstellen ^^

mfg shadow


----------



## Rohen1107 (22. Januar 2009)

Hm ich muss sagen ich hätte ja extreme Lust bei euch mit zu machen mein einziges Prob iss das ich mit mehreren Chars mehr oder weniger die ganze woche raide könnte also nur vielleicht 1-2mal die woche da sein

dk würde sich halt anbieten weils dann nen bissel dauert bis ich hinterherhinke....

klasse wäre eh sone frage spiele wow seite der betaphase sowohl auf horde als auch auf ally zur zeit spiele ich heiler/retri (pala)  und deff warri hm naja ich glaube ich meld mich einfach mal =)



ja wäääh hab ja noch die bc sig drinne verzeiht es mir xD


----------



## philits (22. Januar 2009)

also es soll jeder das spielen was er will. brauchen würden wir noch jäger und schamis denk ich.

ein paar heiler haben wir schon und tanks wären aber auch nicht so verkehrt.

aber wie gesagt. spiel, was dir spaß macht.

aber keinen dk, da wir wirklich von 1 angefangen haben und es alle so tun sollen. ist ja kompletter neuanfang.


----------



## Rohen1107 (22. Januar 2009)

Hm jo wie gesagt ich hab eig spass und ehrfahrung an und mit jeder klasse vielleicht bau ich mir ja nen hunter dann nicke ich beim leveln zwar ein aber was solls...


----------



## Rohen1107 (22. Januar 2009)

würde ja mal gerne gnom spielen 
 vote for gnome hunter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mystasia (22. Januar 2009)

Joa ich schliesse mich dann mal an


Server Area52
Seite Alianz
Nachtelfdruide
Name Falce


----------



## philits (22. Januar 2009)

wie gesagt. bin ganz kurz um 12:30 ca on und dann länger ab 17 uhr bis sag ich mal 21-22 uhr.


----------



## Skîpper (22. Januar 2009)

Da das läuft ja bestens...
Wenn alle mit dem elan bei der sache bleiben dann werden wir halt die beste gilde des Servers 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## philits (22. Januar 2009)

na guten morgen siwi ^^


gestern noch lange gezockt ?


----------



## Shadow_of_Mystera (22. Januar 2009)

sagt ma, 

wer von euch macht eig. welche berufe?
ist ja für mich bei der klassenwahl eig. vorbestimmt *g*

naja, im notfall kann man auch einen kräuterli tank und schneider retri machen *lach* wie witzig ^^


----------



## philits (22. Januar 2009)

also berufe haben wir mittlerweile denk ich alle in der gilde. oder...ingi glaub ich noch nicht bin mir da jetzt nicht so sicher.

aber nimm doch einfach das was du magst.

ich hab bb und vz genommen auch wenns komische kombi ist. weiß nicht was ich als heiler sonst nehmen soll.


----------



## Shadow_of_Mystera (22. Januar 2009)

philits schrieb:


> also berufe haben wir mittlerweile denk ich alle in der gilde. oder...ingi glaub ich noch nicht bin mir da jetzt nicht so sicher.
> 
> aber nimm doch einfach das was du magst.
> 
> ich hab bb und vz genommen auch wenns komische kombi ist. weiß nicht was ich als heiler sonst nehmen soll.



heiler?

hmm....mein heiler hatte damals vz und schneiderei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wegen den eigens herstellbaren items und gleich die vz druff ^^

meine vorschläge: tank (bb und schmied, aber sauteuer)
                           dd    (bb und ingi)
                           jäger (kürschnerei und lederer)

ach kA mensch ^^
ist noch so früh heute ^^


----------



## philits (22. Januar 2009)

ja wie gesagt nimm was du magst. hast ja noch zeit zu überlegen.

naja als pala schneider bringt mir nicht wirklich viel sag ich mal.

ich hab halt bb wegen farmberuf und vz zum selbst verzaubern genommen.


----------



## Shadow_of_Mystera (22. Januar 2009)

philits schrieb:


> naja als pala schneider bringt mir nicht wirklich viel sag ich mal.



mein fehler ^^
dachte du bist heil priest xD

*junge junge, augen auf ^^*


----------



## philits (22. Januar 2009)

oder was hast du für vorschläge wegen den berufen ?


----------



## Shadow_of_Mystera (22. Januar 2009)

philits schrieb:


> oder was hast du für vorschläge wegen den berufen ?



also mein prot pala hat BB und Juwe (i know, schmied wäre besser gewessen wegen items ^^)

für holy palas würd ich sage, entweder farmberufe oder alchie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da hat man immer was mit und kannst auch mal ins AH teuer verticken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber Vz ist eben auch nicht schlecht, nur lässt der eig. nur schneiderei als effektiven 2. beruf ran (daher find ich die kombo für stoffies super)

ehm jo....was wollt ich noch loswerden...

oder eben juwelier + bergbau, wobei mit dem beruf net soooo dolle reich werden kannst wie mit kräuter + alchie, aber hey ^^ es gibt ein paar schicke items auch für low level chars 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## philits (22. Januar 2009)

hmm ja mal überlegen ^^

vl mach ich auch alchi und kräuter weil flasks und so können nie schaden.


----------



## Shadow_of_Mystera (22. Januar 2009)

philits schrieb:


> vl mach ich auch alchi und kräuter weil flasks und so können nie schaden.



tanks brauchen immer elixiere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


genauso wie heiler und melees ^^


----------



## Volun (22. Januar 2009)

viel Glück bei Eurem Vorhaben. So sind wir damals auch gestartet und hatten schnell 150 Member. 

Sind seitdem natürlich eine ganze Member auf der Strecke geblieben, aber uns gibt es immer noch einschli. Gildeninterne Raids. Auch wenn der Weg sehr steinig ist zum Teil.


----------



## Lightsaver (22. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 habe auf hordenseite beim gleichen projekt mitgemacht und muss jetzt leider ansehen wie die gilde so zerspringt...
hoffe,dass ist hier anders...ich versuch mal mein glück und erstelle mit einen shamy
ich flüster wen von euch einfach an...


----------



## Skîpper (22. Januar 2009)

Moin Philits ^^

Ne, nur bis um neun, dann noch titanstahl mitm main gemacht und dann ab ins bett  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Heute dann auf 15 pushen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das doofe is das ausgerechnet jetz das Mondfest kommt und ich das achievement und tital haben will mit meinem main, sprich erst ma ein klein bissel weniger zeit ^^


----------



## philits (22. Januar 2009)

ach auf das leg ich ehrlich gesagt keinen wert. das hält mich nur vom leveln ab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja dann sehn wir uns heut eh um 17 uhr ingame


----------



## Skîpper (22. Januar 2009)

Jo, bei mir wirds vllt bissel später...
Schönen Arbeitstag noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## philits (22. Januar 2009)

ja.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nur mehr 2 stunden dann mittagspause ^^


----------



## Skîpper (22. Januar 2009)

Ja..bei mir noch 3Std.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mäuserich (22. Januar 2009)

Habe "vor kurzem" auch auf einem komplett neuem Server rerollt (der mittlerweile 73er Menschen-Pala in meiner Sig), komplett ohne dort jemanden zu kennen und ohne Hilfe.

Haltet durch es lohnt sich und macht unglaublichen Spass! Viel Glück das euch später nicht die Member wegbröseln.


----------



## philits (22. Januar 2009)

Mäuserich schrieb:


> Habe "vor kurzem" auch auf einem komplett neuem Server rerollt (der mittlerweile 73er Menschen-Pala in meiner Sig), komplett ohne dort jemanden zu kennen und ohne Hilfe.
> 
> Haltet durch es lohnt sich und macht unglaublichen Spass! Viel Glück das euch später nicht die Member wegbröseln.



danke für die Glückwünsche.

ich hoffe auch das es hält aber das wird schon.


----------



## ghulnar (22. Januar 2009)

ich bin heut abend mit meinem neuen kleinen pala am start,..hab eigentl genug vom raidlead spielen und gearfarming da ich spät aber doch den content clear hab mit unserer gilde.

freu mich auf neuanfang in einer neuen welt,..der rotfux


----------



## philits (22. Januar 2009)

noch ein pala. wir werden immer mehr ^^


----------



## Shadow_of_Mystera (22. Januar 2009)

palas ftw xD


----------



## Talanthá (22. Januar 2009)

Ich wär gern dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich nehm wahrscheinlich Pala oder Jäger...
Noch Berufswünsche?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## philits (22. Januar 2009)

Talanthá schrieb:


> Ich wär gern dabei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



also jäger bräuchten wir noch. Beruf kannst dir aussuchen was du magst.




Grimdhoul schrieb:


> mann euer spamthread nervt .. kann man den net in offtopic oder so verschieben ? oder einfach einen papierkorbthread draus machen .. spammt doch euer forum zu .. wenn ihr keines habt erstell ich euch schnell eines ... aber so ists net feierlich ...



ja dann guck nicht rein und les die anderen


----------



## Talanthá (22. Januar 2009)

philits schrieb:


> also jäger bräuchten wir noch. Beruf kannst dir aussuchen was du magst.




Ok Ich meld mich bei dir ^^


----------



## philits (22. Januar 2009)

wir haben eh ein forum aber hier ist schon ein threat offen und glaubst du es lesen sich hier alle die ganzen seiten durch und sehen vl die forumadresse die ich vorher schon gepostet habe ?


----------



## Maladin (22. Januar 2009)

Thread geschlossen.

- Trollpostings und Beleidigungen entfernt

Ich habe den Thread wieder geöffnet und hoffe, das wieder etwas Benehmen einkehrt. Wenn ihr euch angegriffen fühlt, ist es nicht der richtige Weg, zurück zu schießen. Das geht in die Hose.

/wink maladin


----------



## philits (22. Januar 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Thread geschlossen.
> 
> - Trollpostings und Beleidigungen entfernt
> 
> ...



vielen dank Maladin für die öffnung.

so jetzt aber nochmal. bewerbt euch einfach hier im forum und wir werden euch dann inviten

schreibt dann einfach ingame Philits, Axthammer oder Tyralios an und ihr werdet dann invitet.

ich werde um 17 uhr ca online sein.


----------



## Maladin (22. Januar 2009)

Ich habe den Thread noch verschoben ins Gildenforum. Hier ist er besser aufgehoben.

/wink maladin


----------



## Axthammer (22. Januar 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Wenn ihr euch angegriffen fühlt, ist es nicht der richtige Weg, zurück zu schießen. Das geht in die Hose.
> 
> /wink maladin



Naja, aber auch nur wenn der Mod dazwischen funkt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nu den, 

Wir sind nun über 40 Leute und werden immer mehr   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Schön zu sehen wie viele lust haben mal wieder ganz neu anzufangen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Server: Area52 (PvE)
Fraktion: Allianz
Gilde: Vengeance
Arsenallink:http://eu.wowarmory.com/guild-info.xml?r=A...ngeance&p=1
Ansprechpartner: Axthammer, Philits, Tualyos, Kalysha, Kiroamê oder Deichhexe
Ts²: vorhanden
Homepage: Playerhost.net/vengeance
Raidplaner: vorhanden
Gildenbank: in arbeit
Vorraussetzung: Level 1 Char, keinen Todesritter! 

Ihr könnt den Char spielen wozu ihr lust habt, genauso was Breufe betrifft, nehmt was euch beliebt.
Aktivität sollte natürlich da sein, nicht dauerhaft aber so das man zusammen Leveln, Instanzen und später Raids machen kann


(dies ist eine ernste Gilde, keine verarschung!)


----------



## Thalcave (22. Januar 2009)

Hi,

könntet Ihr noch die aktuelle / ungefaehre Klassenverteilung posten?

Ansonsten auch viel Erfolg von meiner Seite


----------



## Axthammer (22. Januar 2009)

Thalcave schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> könntet Ihr noch die aktuelle / ungefaehre Klassenverteilung posten?
> 
> Ansonsten auch viel Erfolg von meiner Seite



Muss ich mir die mühe echt machen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ist von jeder klasse etwas dabei


----------



## Skîpper (22. Januar 2009)

Ja, mach dir ma die mühe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Axthammer (22. Januar 2009)

Skîpper schrieb:


> Ja, mach dir ma die mühe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Weißt was  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  das geb ich an dich weiter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## philits (22. Januar 2009)

also derzeit brauchen wir auf jeden fall jäger.

palas haben wir einige, schamis schaden auch nicht und magier sind auch gern gesehen.

aber natürlich könnt ihr auch jede andere klasse spielen


----------



## Axthammer (22. Januar 2009)

philits schrieb:


> also derzeit brauchen wir auf jeden fall jäger.
> 
> palas haben wir einige, schamis schaden auch nicht und magier sind auch gern gesehen.
> 
> aber natürlich könnt ihr auch jede andere klasse spielen




Ham doch 5 Jäger, weißt doch die verursachen nur Wipes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also Schurke und Schaman haben wir jeweils nur 3 vom rest ca immer 5


----------



## philits (22. Januar 2009)

ja heiler brauchen wir aber derzeit denke ich nicht. spielen eh ein paar soweit ich weiß.


----------



## Axthammer (22. Januar 2009)

philits schrieb:


> ja heiler brauchen wir aber derzeit denke ich nicht. spielen eh ein paar soweit ich weiß.



Naja, ich sag mal lieber zu viele Heiler/Tanks als zu wenig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da man DDs wie sand am meer findet


hier ma Arsenallink:
http://eu.wowarmory.com/guild-info.xml?r=A...ngeance&p=1

!Beachte! Chars unter Level 10 werden nicht aufgelistet


----------



## philits (22. Januar 2009)

mensch jetzt widersprich mir doch nicht immer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Axthammer (22. Januar 2009)

philits schrieb:


> mensch jetzt widersprich mir doch nicht immer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skîpper (22. Januar 2009)

Also wenn wir richtige DDs brauchen sollten wir warris nehmen, nich wahr axt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Uns kann sowieso keiner das wasser reichen...^^


----------



## Axthammer (22. Januar 2009)

Skîpper schrieb:


> Also wenn wir richtige DDs brauchen sollten wir warris nehmen, nich wahr axt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Hehe oh ja   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  dafür skill ich dann gerne um  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oder zieh Main rüber, da ist dmg/dps garantiert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## philits (22. Januar 2009)

dazu kann ich nichts sagen ich spiel nur krieger tank und ix dd. aber was ich so mitgekriegt hab sind sie schon stark.


----------



## Skîpper (22. Januar 2009)

Wobei seit den neuen tankfähigkeiten sind wir da auch super geworden....
Da kommste dann in ne zweickmühle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also wenn aus der gilde was wird und alle oder zumindest der größte teil das durch zieht hab ich auch schon an nen wechsel gedacht mit meinem main xD


----------



## philits (22. Januar 2009)

Skîpper schrieb:


> Wobei seit den neuen tankfähigkeiten sind wir da auch super geworden....
> Da kommste dann in ne zweickmühle
> 
> 
> ...



meinst serverwechsel oder palamain ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skîpper (22. Januar 2009)

Serverwechsel.
Allerdings erst wenn Siwi hoch genug is um nich mehr von nem neuanfang zu reden bzw. dass man nich mehr von nem unterstützen durch meinen warri reden kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Axthammer (22. Januar 2009)

philits schrieb:


> meinst serverwechsel oder palamain ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Na ich kann ja mein Main austauschen, merkt ja keiner  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mist wollte ma angeben aber hab die Screens nimmer^^


----------



## philits (22. Januar 2009)

was für screens denn ? dmg roxxor ?


----------



## Skîpper (22. Januar 2009)

Axthammer schrieb:


> Na ich kann ja mein Main austauschen, merkt ja keiner
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Womit denn angeben? ^^


----------



## Axthammer (22. Januar 2009)

Jo dmg/dps roxxor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also höchster dps war 3,4k
höchster crit 42K (Hinrichten)
bin meist erster im recount egal mit welchen leuten

wollts halt beweißen xD

Das tolle ist, die Leute unterschätzen Krieger so weil sie keine ahnung haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skîpper (22. Januar 2009)

Ja, das kotzt mich an.
In den meisten hirnen der unterbelichteten spieler hat sich immernoch festgebrannt --> Warri=Tank -.-
Und wenn se dich ma mitnehmen dann wundern se sich wenn man im dmg ganz oben steht.
Besonders Hunter sind dann immer eingeschnappt xD "Das kann nich sein, das recount muss schon gezählt haben bevor ich in die gruppe kam"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Axthammer (22. Januar 2009)

Skîpper schrieb:


> Ja, das kotzt mich an.
> In den meisten hirnen der unterbelichteten spieler hat sich immernoch festgebrannt --> Warri=Tank -.-
> Und wenn se dich ma mitnehmen dann wundern se sich wenn man im dmg ganz oben steht.
> Besonders Hunter sind dann immer eingeschnappt xD "Das kann nich sein, das recount muss schon gezählt haben bevor ich in die gruppe kam"
> ...




Jaaah die Hunter xDD 
Die hab ich schon zu BC zeiten im Bt abgezogen, war nicht mehr Feierlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skîpper (22. Januar 2009)

Ich finde Hunter brauch man genauso wenig wie DKs....
Aba is nur meine meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Axthammer (22. Januar 2009)

Skîpper schrieb:


> Ich finde Hunter brauch man genauso wenig wie DKs....
> Aba is nur meine meinung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Geb ich dir recht, grade Dk. Der ersetzt nun den Pala von wegen kann viel aber nichts richtig, weder dmg noch tanken^^ Und Pala fängt an zu rocken


----------



## Skîpper (22. Januar 2009)

Also ich fande palas schon immer geil, vor allem als tank.
Aba dk, hör mir auf ^^ War noch nich einmal in ner ini mit nem dk tank ohne wipe -.-
Und im dmg kommen die ja noch nich ma ansatzweise an mich ran, außer einer mit sehr viel besserem eq als ich


----------



## Axthammer (22. Januar 2009)

Skîpper schrieb:


> Aba dk, hör mir auf ^^ War noch nich einmal in ner ini mit nem dk tank ohne wipe -.-
> Und im dmg kommen die ja noch nich ma ansatzweise an mich ran, außer einer mit sehr viel besserem eq als ich




So siehts aus^^. Naja ich kenn einen der spielt Dktank und dass sogar recht gut, das einzige problem ist sein langsamer Aggro aufbau, das ist schlimm kann ich dir sagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Wir suchen dringend noch weibliche Spielerinen, da unsere Hexendame sich so einsam fühlt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## monthy (22. Januar 2009)

Ich will auch endlich weiter Lvln. Aber leider bin ich noch bis 17 Uhr arbeiten. Dann habe ich 45 Minuten Zeit und muss schon wieder weiter zur Abendschule. Aber am We denke ich, dass ich etwas mehr Zeit habe. 

Hoffe ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Bin gespannt wie viele es auf 80 schaffen und ob wir nen Raid auf die Beine bekommen. Ob 25er oder 10er ist egal. 

mfg

monthy


----------



## philits (22. Januar 2009)

also ich spiel sicher auf 80. brauchen ja maintankheiler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ich denk mal das wir das schon hinbekommen gildenintern raiden und so.


----------



## Axthammer (22. Januar 2009)

monthy schrieb:


> Bin gespannt wie viele es auf 80 schaffen und ob wir nen Raid auf die Beine bekommen. Ob 25er oder 10er ist egal.



Darauf bin ich auch gespannt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skîpper (22. Januar 2009)

Finde sollten allein wegen dem fun schon früh anfangen zu raiden.
Denke da an die pre bc raids. Zu der zeit hab ich nämlich noch nich gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und später dann kara und za, gibt ep und besseres eq zum lvln auf 70+


----------



## Axthammer (22. Januar 2009)

Skîpper schrieb:


> Finde sollten allein wegen dem fun schon früh anfangen zu raiden.
> Denke da an die pre bc raids. Zu der zeit hab ich nämlich noch nich gespielt
> 
> 
> ...




Jo in Kara sich mal wieder ein wenig anstrengen müssen^^

Aber ab da skill ich glaub auch Fury  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## philits (22. Januar 2009)

Skîpper schrieb:


> Finde sollten allein wegen dem fun schon früh anfangen zu raiden.
> Denke da an die pre bc raids. Zu der zeit hab ich nämlich noch nich gespielt
> 
> 
> ...



ui ja das wär schon super. weil ich erst mit bc angefangen habe mit spielen würd ich mc und so schon gern sehn aber kara und za is auch super. kara gibts ja auch super sachen. +erfolg

und als heiler brauch ich eh gutes retri equip zum leveln dann.


----------



## Skîpper (22. Januar 2009)

Cool dass die Idee so gut ankommt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Axthammer (22. Januar 2009)

Skîpper schrieb:


> Cool dass die Idee so gut ankommt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ach.. eigendlich... weiß net, bin nicht so dafür xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## philits (22. Januar 2009)

Axthammer schrieb:


> Ach.. eigendlich... weiß net, bin nicht so dafür xD
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wieso denn das ?


----------



## Axthammer (22. Januar 2009)

philits schrieb:


> wieso denn das ?




Das warn Scherz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## philits (22. Januar 2009)

levelst uns eh nicht davon ?


----------



## Axthammer (22. Januar 2009)

philits schrieb:


> levelst uns eh nicht davon ?



Hmm, grad 15... ma schaun xD


----------



## Skîpper (22. Januar 2009)

Du lvlst mit fury?
Sind die anfangspunkte nich besser bei waffen aufgehoben?
Pari chance und wutkosten von heldehafter stoß verringern...
Also so würd ich es machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Axthammer (22. Januar 2009)

Skîpper schrieb:


> Du lvlst mit fury?
> Sind die anfangspunkte nich besser bei waffen aufgehoben?
> Pari chance und wutkosten von heldehafter stoß verringern...
> Also so würd ich es machen
> ...




Ne, lvl mehr als Tank im mom. die Sig stimmt ja net


----------



## Skîpper (22. Januar 2009)

Asooo, wusst ich nich sry ^^


----------



## philits (22. Januar 2009)

er levelt als tank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Axthammer (22. Januar 2009)

philits schrieb:


> er levelt als tank
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Nur bis so 20, dann gehts mit Waffen weiter bis 60 und ab da Fury  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skîpper (22. Januar 2009)

Na das nenn ich doch ma nen plan haben ^^
Ich hab leida keine ahnung von pala und muss gucken wie es am besten passt mit dem skillen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Axthammer (22. Januar 2009)

Skîpper schrieb:


> Na das nenn ich doch ma nen plan haben ^^
> Ich hab leida keine ahnung von pala und muss gucken wie es am besten passt mit dem skillen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tja, 4. Krieger da läuft das  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skîpper (22. Januar 2009)

Ach, ich hab zwar nur einen krieger, aba zig 100 gold in umskillen gesteckt, ich hab alles durch und 
weiß auch wie was am besten funktioniert ^^
Sieht ja man ja an deinen und meinen skill verteilungen, beide gleich verteilt ^^
Wir versthen unser krieger handwerk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Axthammer (22. Januar 2009)

Skîpper schrieb:


> Ach, ich hab zwar nur einen krieger, aba zig 100 gold in umskillen gesteckt, ich hab alles durch und
> weiß auch wie was am besten funktioniert ^^
> Sieht ja man ja an deinen und meinen skill verteilungen, beide gleich verteilt ^^
> Wir versthen unser krieger handwerk
> ...




*imschlafkriegerbeherrsch*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Wir sind nun knapp 50Leute und werden immer mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Schön zu sehen wie viele lust haben mal wieder ganz neu anzufangen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Server: Area52 (PvE)
Fraktion: Allianz
Gilde: Vengeance
Arsenallink: http://eu.wowarmory.com/guild-info.xml?r=A...ngeance&p=1
Ansprechpartner: Axthammer, Philits, Tualyos, Kalysha, Kiroamê oder Deichhexe
Ts²: vorhanden
Homepage: Playerhost.net/vengeance
Raidplaner: vorhanden
Gildenbank: in arbeit
Vorraussetzung: Level 1 Char, keinen Todesritter!


Ihr könnt den Char spielen wozu ihr lust habt, genauso was Breufe betrifft, nehmt was euch beliebt.
Aktivität sollte natürlich da sein, nicht dauerhaft aber so das man zusammen Leveln, Instanzen und später Raids machen kann
Haben noch dringenden bedarf an weiblichen Spielerinnen damit unsere Hexendame nicht so einsame ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

(dies ist eine ernste Gilde, keine verarschung!)


----------



## Skîpper (22. Januar 2009)

Ich finde wir haben es auch gar nich sooo leicht.
Man kann unsere rotation - ich geh ma davon aus dass wir gleiche haben weil man bei uns nich so viele optionen zum variieren hat - schon als anspruchsvoll betrachten.
Zumal sie von einem mob zu mehreren auch wechselt.
Aber andere klassen haben es auch nicht leicht. Wir wollen ja die Krieger nicht als das Ultimate hier abstempeln (oda doch? xD)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Warum steh ich eigentlich nich in der liste der member die die leute anschreiben sollen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Axthammer (22. Januar 2009)

Skîpper schrieb:


> Ich finde wir haben es auch gar nich sooo leicht.
> Man kann unsere rotation - ich geh ma davon aus dass wir gleiche haben weil man bei uns nich so viele optionen zum variieren hat - schon als anspruchsvoll betrachten.
> Zumal sie von einem mob zu mehreren auch wechselt.
> Aber andere klassen haben es auch nicht leicht. Wir wollen ja die Krieger nicht als das Ultimate hier abstempeln (oda doch? xD)
> ...




Krieger sind das Ultimate  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Der Wowchef spielt mit sicherheit selbst einen darum rocken die so^^
Weil du noch kein Offi bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (wie das weiter mit beförderungen läuft palaber ich noch mit Philits)

Furor Krieger: Das bedeutet, fröhlich grinsend in den nächsten Gegnerhaufen zu stürmen, auch wenn deine Überlebenschancen 0% betragen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skîpper (22. Januar 2009)

Wir haben echt ne hohe überlebenschance, du bist zwar bersi haltung, hast aba guten selbstheal.

Naja, bin erst ma weg. Genug gearbeitet xD
Sehn uns ingame...


----------



## Axthammer (22. Januar 2009)

Skîpper schrieb:


> Naja, bin erst ma weg. Genug gearbeitet xD
> Sehn uns ingame...



Rofl, okay^^
Werd mich aber nun mit ner Runde Call of Durty 4 vergnügen und dennen mal wieder zeigen das immer einer (ich) besser ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und @rest wo den Thread lesen.. meldet euch bei uns ingame und macht mit!!!!!!11


----------



## Denny456 (22. Januar 2009)

Huhu wollte ma fragen welches lvl ihr imo so alle habt.


----------



## Axthammer (22. Januar 2009)

Denny456 schrieb:


> Huhu wollte ma fragen welches lvl ihr imo so alle habt.





1- 16 im mom


----------



## Axthammer (22. Januar 2009)

Wir sind nun knapp 60accounts und werden immer mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Schön zu sehen wie viele lust haben mal wieder ganz neu anzufangen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Server: Area52 (PvE)
Fraktion: Allianz
Gilde: Vengeance
Arsenallink: http://eu.wowarmory.com/guild-info.xml?r=A...ngeance&p=1
Ansprechpartner: Axthammer, Philits, Tualyos, Kalysha, Kiroamê oder Deichhexe
Ts²: vorhanden
Homepage: Playerhost.net/vengeance
Raidplaner: vorhanden
Gildenbank: in arbeit
Vorraussetzung: Level 1 Char, keinen Todesritter!


Ihr könnt den Char spielen wozu ihr lust habt aber er muss mit Level 1 anfangen sonst geht der Sinn des Projektes flöten, eure berufe könnt ihr ebenfalls frei wählen.
Aktivität sollte natürlich da sein, nicht dauerhaft aber so das man zusammen Leveln, Instanzen und später Raids machen kann
Haben noch dringenden bedarf an weiblichen Spielerinnen damit unsere Hexendame nicht so einsame ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


(dies ist eine ernste Gilde, keine verarschung!)


----------



## philits (23. Januar 2009)

so ich mach dann mal einen kleinen /push


----------



## Skîpper (23. Januar 2009)

Schon so früh am pushen?! ^^


----------



## philits (23. Januar 2009)

bin schon seit 7 Uhr arbeiten ....


----------



## Skîpper (23. Januar 2009)

Ich seh schon, echt top wie wir zwei arbeiten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## philits (23. Januar 2009)

Skîpper schrieb:


> Ich seh schon, echt top wie wir zwei arbeiten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja ich geb immer 100% (50% arbeiten und 50% surfen)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja heut will ich endlich lvl 20 werden und dann werd ich mal dm durchheilen mit euch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maladin (23. Januar 2009)

philits schrieb:


> so ich mach dann mal einen kleinen /push






Skîpper schrieb:


> Schon so früh am pushen?! ^^






philits schrieb:


> bin schon seit 7 Uhr arbeiten ....






Skîpper schrieb:


> Ich seh schon, echt top wie wir zwei arbeiten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






philits schrieb:


> ja ich geb immer 100% (50% arbeiten und 50% surfen)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn das hier ein Thread ala Nachtschwärmer wird muss ich ihn schließen - bleibt beim Thema.

/wink maladin


----------



## Axthammer (23. Januar 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Wenn das hier ein Thread ala Nachtschwärmer wird muss ich ihn schließen - bleibt beim Thema.
> 
> /wink maladin




Moin allerseits  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Eher ala Daywalker  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber das man keine Privatgespräche mit einwerfen kann ist schon hard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Kleines Update,

Wir sind nun knapp 60 Accounts und werden immer mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schön zu sehen wie viele lust haben mal wieder ganz neu anzufangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Server: Area52 (PvE)
Fraktion: Allianz
Gilde: Vengeance
Arsenallink: http://eu.wowarmory.com/guild-info.xml?r=A...ngeance&p=1
Ansprechpartner: Axthammer, Philits, Tualyos, Kalysha, Kiroamê oder Deichhexe
Ts²: vorhanden
Homepage: Playerhost.net/vengeance
Raidplaner: vorhanden
Gildenbank: in arbeit
Vorraussetzung: Level 1 Char, keinen Todesritter!


Ihr könnt den Char spielen wozu ihr lust habt aber er muss mit Level 1 anfangen sonst geht der Sinn des Projektes flöten, eure berufe könnt ihr ebenfalls frei wählen.
Aktivität sollte natürlich da sein, nicht dauerhaft aber so das man zusammen Leveln, Instanzen und später Raids machen kann
Haben noch dringenden bedarf an weiblichen Spielerinnen damit unsere Hexendame nicht so einsame ist :biggrin:



(dies ist eine ernste Gilde, keine verarschung!)


----------



## philits (24. Januar 2009)

also wir sind mittlerweile 61 spieler und es sind natürlich immer mehr willkommen.

whispert einfach Philits, Axthammer, Deichhexe, oder Kalysha an und ihr werdet dann geladen.

müsst halt wirklich mit einem neuen char beginnen.


----------



## philits (24. Januar 2009)

also derzeit haben wir sehr wenig schamis unter den beginnern und falls jemand schon immer schami spielen wollte, dann erstellt euch einen und schreibt mich ingame an.


----------



## Sikila (28. Januar 2009)

tolle aktion wollte schon immer einen Heal Druide haben werd mal sehen das ich euch heut angeschireben bekomm^^

Editps kein schami sondern Druide


----------



## Volun (30. Januar 2009)

Axthammer schrieb:


> (dies ist eine ernste Gilde, keine verarschung!)



jo deswegen verkündet Ihr vier Tag später, dass Ihr erstmal Pause macht und kein wow mehr spielt und die ernste Gilde kann sehen wo sie bleibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SueySite (3. Februar 2009)

> Datei nicht gefunden.
> Diese Gilde existiert nicht mehr. Bitte stellt sicher, dass ihr den Gildennamen richtig angegeben habt. Gilden, die aufgelöst wurden, werden nicht länger im Arsenal angezeigt.



Wie schnell sowas manchmal geht ^^


----------

